

Ask HN: Web service for spamming spammers? - brandnewlow

Windy Citizen gets a handful of spammers every day who post porno links and other stupid stuff that has to be scrubbed.  We block their accounts and move on.  Tomorrow we'll get a few more spammers who show up.  The cycle continues.<p>Is there a web service where I could drop in the e-mail address for one of these people and sign them up automatically for every terrible spam e-mail list on the planet?  NukeMyAddress.com or something like that?  It would be very edifying to do to some of these people.
======
mooism2
There's no point. Either they're disposable e-mail addresses, or they're
addresses they made up and probably aren't even valid. Or perhaps they're
e-mail addresses they usually send spam e-mail to (belonging to innocent
people).

------
il
They're using thousands of disposable email adresses that they will never
check again, it won't make a difference.

